# Honda Self-propelled Lawnmower issues



## lassergs (May 11, 2011)

I have a Honda lawnmower that I have had in the shop for the same thing 3 times in two years and it is occurring again. The right rear wheel loses it's power and just shakes when it is put under a load. Same wheel all of the time. The left rear wheel is fine. I had it apart and it seems simple enough, just not sure what the problem may be. There is a spring in a hole and a key that engages a gear.
I can always tell when it will go bad because when I try to pull the lawnmower backwards, that wheel won't turn backwards. I hope someone can give me an answer.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Please post the model and serial number of your mower.


----------



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

I have one that does that also and it always involves takeing the wheel drive mech. apart and cleaning and regreasing it, also you have to be shure the parts are put back in correctly if they are not it won't freewheel when pulling it in reverse.


----------

